# fizzy kefir?



## Thermopkt (Oct 25, 2007)

I had someone email me a recipe recently for 'fizzy kefir'. If I recall right, it was with milk, not water. However, I accidently deleted it. :/ Does anyone know what I am talking about (I'm not sure I do) and/or have a recipe? I did look through the kefir stickies, but didn't find anything that rang a bell. Thanks!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

All Kefir will get fizzy it does have and alchol content. Just depends on how long you ferment.


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

Did the recipe have sugar in it? More sugar = more alcohol Also using a higher ratio kefir grains milk will increase the fizz factor.


----------



## Thermopkt (Oct 25, 2007)

So if mine is sitting there, rather thick and tasting kinda sorta yogurty, it's not going right? It's not the least bit fizzy.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

It tastes sorta yogurty/buttermilky and no mine usually isn't fizzy fizzy


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

I don't like mine fizzy so I think the slighty tangy yogurt texture is perfect.


----------



## Thermopkt (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh good! Can you tell it's my first try?  Thanks all!


----------



## Rosnasharn Farm (May 8, 2008)

If you leave the lid on the kefir it will be fizzy...if you leave the lid off or just sitting on top of the jar it wont have the fiz factor.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey thanks for that info!!


----------

